# Yelp says 60% of business closures are permanent



## Kanky (Sep 16, 2020)

Yelp on Wednesday released its latest Economic Average report, revealing business closures across the U.S. are increasing as a result of the coronavirus.
As of Aug, 31, 163,735 businesses have indicated on Yelp that they have closed, a 23% increase since mid-July.
According to Yelp data, permanent closures have reached 97,966, representing 60% of closed businesses that won't be reopening.










						Yelp data shows 60% of business closures due to the coronavirus pandemic are now permanent
					

Yelp on Wednesday released its latest Economic Impact Report, revealing business closures across the U.S. are increasing as a result of the coronavirus.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Rastafarai (Sep 16, 2020)

...and yet the Orange man and his supporters in Congress want to find every which way to cut back on giving local businesses and the average American a decent stimulus check.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Sep 16, 2020)

WHEW. This is scary. These repercussions will be felt for a LONG time.


----------

